# Another sister wanted a shadow box.



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, I have 3 sisters and they are all married. After I delivered a shadow box to my youngest sister with her alumni, another sister wanted a shadow box to represent her alumni and her husbands. This is what I came up with. :texasflag


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Looks good but shouldn't the red should be on the bottom of the Texas.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Texas T said:


> Looks good but shouldn't the red should be on the bottom of the Texas.


 I'm a freekin idiot!! yes, your right, it should be on the bottom. Well, I got more work to do tonight!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Always think "blood on the ground"...that's what it took to win our independence from Mexico. That's how I was taught to remember it...


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great job!


----------

